# help with power door locks



## strideson18s (Apr 30, 2009)

im putting in a viper 211hv( just power door locks) in a 2001 vw cabrio. cant get the door locks to work?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Constant 12V+ Red Ignition Switch Harness 
Starter Red/Black Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition Black Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 3 n/a 
Accessory Black/Yellow Ignition Switch Harness 
Brake Switch Black/Red Brake Switch 
Parking Lights Black-Gray/Black RT=Gray/Red (+) at Switch 
Door Trigger Brown/White (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Lock Yellow (-) Driver's Kick Panel 
Door Unlock Red (-) Driver's Kick Panel


----------

